# Acer V75M MB, adding K6-2 500 MHz; dip switch settings? (Board from IBM Aptiva 2170)



## spaceniche (Oct 8, 2004)

Hi. I have an Acer V75M motherboard without a manual. It's from an IBM Aptiva 2170. I am upgrading the processor to:

Manufacturer: AMD
Model: K62500AFX-N
Core: Chomper
Operating Frequency: 500MHz
FSB: 100MHz
Cache: L1/64KB
Voltage: 2.2V
Process: 0.25 Micron
Socket: Super Socket 7
Multimedia Instruction: 3DNow!, MMX

I installed the new CPU. When I boot the system, the screen stays blank. The V75M has onboard audio and video with a SIS 530 chip. I have 128 MB PC100 SDRAM installed in one of two available banks. 

I don't know whether the DIP switch settings on the MB are right. Maybe this is the problem? There is a bank of 8 dip switches and a bank of 4 switches. Any ideas? And, can anyone provide a link to where the manual for this board can be downloaded (After trying Acer's USA site, I tried their German site with no luck)? Thanks in advance!
-Dave


----------



## Duckster1 (Nov 22, 2003)

Go here
ftp://ftp.support.acer-euro.com//desktop/mainboard/V75M

This site is fast, are you familiar with FTP?


----------



## spaceniche (Oct 8, 2004)

Duckster1 said:


> Go here
> ftp://ftp.support.acer-euro.com//desktop/mainboard/V75M
> 
> This site is fast, are you familiar with FTP?


Thanks Duckster! Yes, I am familiar with FTP. I downloaded the BIOS zip files from your link but the V75M manual link is empty. I wonder where acer-euro put it?


----------



## spaceniche (Oct 8, 2004)

Well, now I have the dip switches set right. Upon booting the system (there is no internal speaker btw), the cpu fan turns but the cdrom light does not blink and neither does the hard drive. The screen stays blank and dark with very light wavy horizontal lines. That's all I get. 

One thing to note is, that when I took the old cpu out of the z socket, the lever did not want to come up more than halfway. I had to work at it eventually having to force it a bit into the upright position. The old cpu was still tight in the socket but came loose after I wiggled it. 

Any ideas what could be wrong now? And, thanks in advance!
-Dave

PS I am close to taking this unit and shot putting it out my bedroom window into the street...


----------



## spaceniche (Oct 8, 2004)

Okay, today I did tear out the mainboard and all the cables then reassembled the board with no pci cards installed. Now the cdrom blinks but the hard drive does not. The monitor screen stays dark. What???!!! The good news is that I've opened my bedroom window so I don't forget to when and if it becomes time to shot put this computer into concrete heaven. :chgrin:


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

Had a look at this manual from IBM?

http://www-1.ibm.com/support/docvie...1MIGR-48HUYM&loc=en_US&cs=utf-8&cc=us&lang=en


----------



## Duckster1 (Nov 22, 2003)

They say this is a OEM for the IBM Aptiva 2170,
System board jumpers and connectors - Aptiva 2170
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-48QTHR

System board jumpers and connectors - Aptiva 2171, 2172
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-48QKBD

It states on this page that the V75M is the board used in the Aptiva 3270:
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-48JTHR


----------



## icefield (Dec 22, 2008)

http://www.uktsupport.co.uk/acer/mb/v75m.htm


----------

